# Red Winchester Over/Under factoy case



## Killjoy66 (May 20, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for any one willing to sell their Factory plastic red Winchester Over/Under case. Please PM me with a price and I will reply.

example below:


----------



## Killjoy66 (May 20, 2008)

bump


----------

